# Selfies



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Post your most recent non gym " selfie "

- where ?

- drunk or sober ?

- any other details

I'll start

In Spain

Drunk

Thought I was awesome !!


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

taking a picture of yourself in a public urinal isn't awesome mate...hate to break it to ya....lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Fvck off with your selflies, vain cvnts!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

justin case said:


> taking a picture of yourself in a public urinal isn't awesome mate...hate to break it to ya....lol


Lol ...it made sooo much sense at the time ....the drinks are strong abroad !!

And who takes selfies sober anyway ?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Fvck off with your selflies, vain cvnts!


Dare ya


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

In Sheffield

Drunk


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

xpower said:


> In Sheffield
> 
> Drunk
> 
> View attachment 140689


Rock on dude !!


----------



## ItsFuzz (Nov 19, 2013)

Tommy you're not doing us Glaswegian's any favours mate!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

ItsFuzz said:


> Tommy you're not doing us Glaswegian's any favours mate!!


Wit !! Ya cheeky cow lol 

Go on...post wan a ye fawin oot a stiky vikies


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

potential thread has potential


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Scott9585 said:


> potential thread has potential


Well move it and get a Selfie up lol


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

On way to myo strength for a photoshoot, sent the mrs a photo.

Dem melanotan eyes.


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

ah fvck my life what have I done


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Scott9585 said:


> View attachment 140691
> 
> 
> On way to myo strength for a photoshoot, sent the mrs a photo.
> ...


And what was going through your head exactly lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Scott9585 said:


> ah fvck my life what have I done


You dun goofed mate

:lol:


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Tommy10 said:


> And what was going through your head exactly lol


'Im driving pretty fast to take a selfie'


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

glad some others joined in lol


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Me 30 yrs ago in yorkshire fckin about with some bricks

Ime more awesome


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> You dun goofed mate
> 
> :lol:


goofers gna goofer


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

vetran said:


> Me 30 yrs ago in yorkshire fckin about with some bricks
> 
> Ime more awesome


Power ranger ....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> You dun goofed mate
> 
> :lol:


Come on mr Hardman Kent .....join in ....


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Post your most recent non gym " selfie "
> 
> - where ?
> 
> ...


Arent you Nessas other half Dave in Gavin and Stacey??


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thunderstruck said:


> Arent you Nessas other half Dave in Gavin and Stacey??


Dunno never seen it ? Lol


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> Arent you Nessas other half Dave in Gavin and Stacey??


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Come on mr Hardman Kent .....join in ....


I'll give you 2 mate !!

How to cook beef like a man



Uwotm8 ?!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Scott9585 said:


> View attachment 140694


I think it's the top ?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> I'll give you 2 mate !!
> 
> How to cook beef like a man
> 
> ...


Dude I want that dog !!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Dude I want that dog !!


Bruce has got quite the fan club on here mate lol


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> I'll give you 2 mate !!
> 
> How to cook beef like a man
> 
> ...


The manliest selfie I've ever seen


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> The manliest selfie I've ever seen


Exactly mate, Your welcome :lol:


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

expected better


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@jon-kent stop wearing my clothes!

But do carry on cooking dinner


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Oh and as a contribution, this is my latest winter selfie.

Love my filters


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 140706
> 
> 
> Oh and as a contribution, this is my latest winter selfie.
> ...


What is it with people taking pics of themselves in cars?

Noticed this on POF before, really don't get it.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Smitch said:


> What is it with people taking pics of themselves in cars?
> 
> Noticed this on POF before, really don't get it.


Who cares........ shes fit!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

bigchickenlover said:


> Who cares........ shes fit!!


So are lots of people, but they don't feel compelled to take a photo of themselves in their car!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Smitch said:


> So are lots of people, but they don't feel compelled to take a photo of themselves in their car!


Fair enough.. Maybe its the in thing to do now, I wouldn't know..


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

bigchickenlover said:


> Fair enough.. Maybe its the in thing to do now, I wouldn't know..


That was kinda my point.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Smitch said:


> That was kinda my point.


Oh I see well im right out now... Is it us missing out on something?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I think the motor vehicle is a better option than some random bog mirror somewhere,can imagine

op was doing his while some grandad was having a sh1t in the cubical lol.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Never taken a Non-Gym purpose selfie in my life.

The reason is probably that I'm not 14 years old with a vagina


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

A selfie outside the gym? What trickery is this?


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

never taken a gym selfie or non gym selfie, in fact dont think ive had more than 2 photos taken in the last 5 years and one was at a wedding and i had to be in it lol


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

im not scared to join in  me and the mrs off out for dinner a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> im not scared to join in  me and the mrs off out for dinner a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> View attachment 140726


havge you OCD...your Pots match your microwave


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Sorry guys I didn't realise a car selfie was offensive 

Toilet ones only from now on I guess....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Scott9585 said:


> View attachment 140697
> 
> 
> View attachment 140698
> ...


haha site did u get them captions?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

barsnack said:


> havge you OCD...your Pots match your microwave


i'm afraid that's the mrs, even our cups and cutlery had to be green :lol:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Sorry guys I didn't realise a car selfie was offensive
> 
> *Naked* ones only from now on I guess....


Yass Queenie! What a lass


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

barsnack said:


> haha site did u get them captions?


They are the only 3 I have mate trying to find more haha they are brilliant


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Never taken one


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

DazUKM said:


> Never taken one


your contribution to this thread won't go unrewarded


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Me and one of my bridesmaids (her head isn't really that big!)

About 18 months ago at a formal ball


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> I'll give you 2 mate !!
> 
> How to cook beef like a man
> 
> ...


 You are much more attractive than I thought


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Sorry guys I didn't realise a car selfie was offensive
> 
> Toilet ones only from now on I guess....


Mid sh1te preferably


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> Me and one of my bridesmaids (her head isn't really that big!)
> 
> About 18 months ago at a formal ball
> View attachment 140730


who's the Cyclops in the background?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> Me and one of my bridesmaids (her head isn't really that big!)
> 
> About 18 months ago at a formal ball
> View attachment 140730


You divorced yet?


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

MOvember selfie.......


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mills91 said:


> Never taken a Non-Gym purpose selfie in my life.
> 
> The reason is probably that I'm not 14 years old with a vagina


Lol..now u see I'm guilty I have vagina but I'm. To 14 and...in my defense it was to show how much my bum had grown in my jeans coz I can only just. About get them on now! So a selfie with a. Purpose


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


>


De ja vu


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Breda said:


> De ja vu


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..now u see I'm guilty I have vagina but I'm. To 14 and...in my defense it was to show how much my bum had grown in my jeans coz I can only just. About get them on now! So a selfie with a. Purpose


Where is this selfie with a purpose you speak of?


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..now u see I'm guilty I have vagina but I'm. To 14 and...in my defense it was to show how much my bum had grown in my jeans coz I can only just. About get them on now! So a selfie with a. Purpose


PM me for my email so I can verify the validity of this excuse


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 140706
> 
> 
> Oh and as a contribution, this is my latest winter selfie.
> ...


 :wub:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Where is this selfie with a purpose you speak of?


Don't know how to do it on here mr breda


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Don't know how to do it on here mr breda


Thats awfully convenient isnt it miss skye

Do what I do and do it thru tapatalk cos I aint got a clue how to do it on the site but I wanna see some booty meat skye


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mills91 said:


> PM me for my email so I can verify the validity of this excuse


Pm....AS IF! Lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Thats awfully convenient isnt it miss skye
> 
> Do what I do and do it thru tapatalk cos I aint got a clue how to do it on the site but I wanna see some booty meat skye


That's even more complex! I'm flipping old tapatalk wot the hell....I'm white remember I don't have much booty meat but like I say I'm working on it..it's long haul


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> That's even more complex! I'm flipping old tapatalk wot the hell....I'm white remember I don't have much booty meat but like I say I'm working on it..it's long haul


Jesus christ woman I'm givin you options here

Let me tell you something, white woman are packin plenty booty meat these days and I'm sure yours is on point at 48

That mature white booty meat needs a representative... stand up and represent!!!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

barsnack said:


> who's the Cyclops in the background?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH DIDNT SEE THAT!!!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Breda said:


> You divorced yet?


Haha not married yet!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

@Breda my avi ..dunno if it worked


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

resten said:


> :wub:


I missed u too  x

Yay!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> You are much more attractive than I thought


 :lol: you taking the pi$$ ? :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> :lol: you taking the pi$$ ? :lol:


Of course she is, she thought you're an ugly cvnt and you didn't disappoint


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> :lol: you taking the pi$$ ? :lol:


Haha no!!! Hairy men with supermen tops are my thing :wub:

It's a specific fetish


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> @Breda my avi ..dunno if it worked


Lookin good girl!!

I wud


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> @Breda my avi ..dunno if it worked


Smoking!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> Haha not married yet!


So when we linkin up?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Breda said:


> So when we linkin up?


Come Budapest with me and the girls tomorrow!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Lookin good girl!!
> 
> I wud


You would ....help me across the road??


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> Of course she is, she thought you're an ugly cvnt and you didn't disappoint


Not everyone can look like pretty gay with make up on :whistling:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> Haha no!!! Hairy men with supermen tops are my thing :wub:
> 
> It's a specific fetish


 :lol: that is specific !!

My fav pic !


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> :lol: that is specific !!
> 
> My fav pic !
> 
> View attachment 140735


 :wub: :wub:

Can our dogs be friends? Mine is stupid


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> Come Budapest with me and the girls tomorrow!


Thats long, we'll link up when you reach back



Skye666 said:


> You would ....help me across the road??


Help you across the road, into the vehicle, to the yard, up the stairs and to the bedroom??


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> :lol: that is specific !!
> 
> My fav pic !
> 
> View attachment 140735


You look so fukin gay in that pic

Bruce looks good tho


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

Sans bum bag and the only pic you'll see of me smiling!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

me testing my paint skillz


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Thats long, we'll link up when you reach back
> 
> Help you across the road, into the vehicle, to the yard, up the stairs and to the bedroom??


Lol...ok as LNG as it's nt a leg day and all them stairs...ouch!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

??????Avatar I guess. ......taken an hour ago


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

BritishAssassin said:


> View attachment 140737
> 
> 
> Sans bum bag and the only pic you'll see of me smiling!


I believe that pic is the definition of "meathead"....you massive ba$tard!


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

mrwright said:


> I believe that pic is the definition of "meathead"....you massive ba$tard!


It must be the lighting.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

BritishAssassin said:


> It must be the lighting.


Oi that's my line! :lol:


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Oi that's my line! :lol:


I told you, I've "borrowed" it from you.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

View attachment 140746


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)




----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Uriel said:


> ??????Avatar I guess. ......taken an hour ago


Are you still dieting? You almost look as skinny as Gazza. :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

On the way to the gym yesterday

Oops, that pic was a bit big


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> Haha not married yet!


Is that your fella? it looks like my Sisters chaps identical twin.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Chris F said:


> Is that your fella? it looks like my Sisters chaps identical twin.


My avi is definitely just me in a hat.....


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> My avi is definitely just me in a hat.....


Nah

Not your AVI,the pic the breda posted of the fella with the new era t shirt.Its uncanny how much he looks like my sisters bloke.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Chris F said:


> Nah
> 
> Not your AVI,the pic the breda posted of the fella with the new era t shirt.Its uncanny how much he looks like my sisters bloke.


Hahah isn't that Breda with his girly?

Not me though, my OH looks like a cross between Brian blessed and England's front row


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> Hahah isn't that Breda with his girly?
> 
> Not me though, my OH looks like a cross between Brian blessed and England's front row


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh  i seeeeeeeeeee, she has a look of you in your avi.  i thought it was the same girl. Im losing the fvckin plot.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

changing rooms in Dunnes Londonderry was inviting my ex for coffee hehe


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Chris F said:


> Nah
> 
> Not your AVI,the pic the breda posted of the fella with the new era t shirt.Its uncanny how much he looks like my sisters bloke.


Thats me and my mrs you nutter

Although I did think they looked quite similar in the pics... MB should be over the moon with that because my lady is fukin gawjus


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Breda said:


> Thats me and my mrs you nutter
> 
> Although I did think they looked quite similar in the pics... MB should be over the moon with that because my lady is fukin gawjus


Yeah mate they look very similar. And you sir are the fvckin double of my bro in law.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Chris F said:


> Yeah mate they look very similar. And you sir are the fvckin double of my bro in law.


He's a very handsome and lucky man to possess such strong facial aesthetics


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Indeed he is. Plenty of ladies be mirin the aesthetics. Lucky my sister isn't the jealous type otherwise she would be a gibbering wreck.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Selfies are ****...im crap at them lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> changing rooms in Dunnes Londonderry was inviting my ex for coffee hehe
> View attachment 140756


Dunnes ??? FFS ....that's embarrassing


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Secrets out I'm a skinny cnut!! haha, you all knew that anyway tho....

Messy cnut too, that mirror could do with a clean haha.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

nowhereboy said:


> View attachment 140761
> 
> 
> Secrets out I'm a skinny cnut!! haha, you all knew that anyway tho....
> ...


zyzz or what bruv looooooooooool


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

nowhereboy said:


> View attachment 140761
> 
> 
> Secrets out I'm a skinny cnut!! haha, you all knew that anyway tho....
> ...


Please get a hair cut. I think it would make you 100% more attractive.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

was meant to be kind of a progress pic... loooool


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

From reading this thread I've come to a few conclusions...


There are a disproportionate number of attractive women on UK-M

 @Tommy10 and @jon-kent are picture tarts. Tommy relying on his good looks and John using Bruce to get likes. Shame on you both! 

 @Breda gets a special mention for using his OH to generate likes....How's she coping with pregnancy? I hope everything is going well!

It's refreshing to see so many guys can actually grow facial hair for Movember... @jon-kent you don't count cause we are all fully aware of your beardy awesomeness.

I don't see the point of selfies. - Insert abuse about me being a fuddy duddy who won't embrace modern technology


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Are you still dieting? You almost look as skinny as Gazza. :thumb:


Lol........im almost finished dieting........believe it or not im actually 16 stone dead at 5 foot 10....... but I do look skinny there pmsl

Cruise gear for a while too.........maybe a cheeky rebound ptoject afoot.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Breda said:


> Thats me and my mrs you nutter
> 
> Although I did think they looked quite similar in the pics... MB should be over the moon with that because my lady is fukin gawjus





Chris F said:


> Yeah mate they look very similar. And you sir are the fvckin double of my bro in law.


I thought it was Eddie Murphy tbh but I didn't want to say anything :lol:


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

first the shave armpit thread and now selfies ... is everyone currently in pct and fighting estrogen??? lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

nowhereboy said:


> View attachment 140761
> 
> 
> Secrets out I'm a skinny cnut!! haha, you all knew that anyway tho....
> ...


I fukin hate you, Frankie cocozza !!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> View attachment 140763


is that the old dude in the wheelchair on breaking bad? (tuko's uncle)


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

nowhereboy said:


> View attachment 140761
> 
> 
> Secrets out I'm a skinny cnut!! haha, you all knew that anyway tho....
> ...


very attractive tho!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Webcam selfie, with menstrual boobs!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> From reading this thread I've come to a few conclusions...
> 
> 
> There are a disproportionate number of attractive women on UK-M
> ...


She's doin very well thanks GB

Got that pregnant glow about her and is lookin real good. She's only put on 4lbs too so she's in a happy place at the moment


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> Dunnes ??? FFS ....that's embarrassing


lmao it was respectable Tommy not the x rated stuff you'd be at


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Breda said:


> She's doin very well thanks GB
> 
> Got that pregnant glow about her and is lookin real good. She's only put on 4lbs too so she's in a happy place at the moment


class!!

love to see wee couples happy - you'll not be on here so much breda when you're a dad you'll have to prepare us for that lmao


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> class!!
> 
> love to see wee couples happy - you'll not be on here so much breda when you're a dad you'll have to prepare us for that lmao


I'm already a dad LL and I've got my priorities straight so the kid will have to take a back seat to ukm.

It can cry all it wants but if I'm in the middle of a post or somethigs poppin off it'll have to wait


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Breda said:


> I'm already a dad LL and I've got my priorities straight so the kid will have to take a back seat to ukm.
> 
> It can cry all it wants but if I'm in the middle of a post or somethigs poppin off it'll have to wait


but I rekon Milky wud give you paternity leave?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> but I rekon Milky wud give you paternity leave?


You think he wants to ban me?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Breda said:


> You think he wants to ban me?


lols gawd you sound hormonal...very sensitivel!!! whats wrong wiv ukm men these days? lol

try some primrose oil


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

tamara said:


> Webcam selfie, with menstrual boobs!


Menstrual or not..........tbey are a good pair


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lols gawd you sound hormonal...very sensitivel!!! whats wrong wiv ukm men these days? lol
> 
> try some primrose oil


it was a joke you donut but I'm due on any day now... dont judge me


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

moooooar women!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Breda said:


> it was a joke you donut but I'm due on any day now... dont judge me


well sweetie stock up on the chocolate and hot water bottles... exercise helps too!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao it was respectable Tommy not the x rated stuff you'd be at


Eh? Don't you mean Dunns stores ? Lol


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Selfies are for narcissistic c*nts


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zola said:


> Selfies are for narcissistic c*nts


And no avatar pisc are for johnny no name, no muscle, non training fatties and skinny cnuts!!!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Whatever you say.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Zola said:


> Selfies are for narcissistic c*nts


Not sure if ur M or. F but narcissism goes hand in hand with bodybuilding , don't tell me you have no pride in your body ,

Or that you work dog hard at the gym and like to show it off now and again ....we live in a digital world ....and part of that is selfies( lol)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Not sure if ur M or. F but narcissism goes hand in hand with bodybuilding , don't tell me you have no pride in your body ,
> 
> Or that you work dog hard at the gym and like to show it off now and again ....we live in a digital world ....and part of that is selfies( lol)


The fact that mobile phones have a self facing camera selling by the millions would suggest more than bodybuilders like a selfy bud


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> The fact that mobile phones have a self facing camera selling by the millions would suggest more than bodybuilders like a selfy bud


Oh yea lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> is that the old dude in the wheelchair on breaking bad? (tuko's uncle)


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> I fukin hate you, Frankie cocozza !!!!!


How dare you speak to Chewbacca like that, I hope he tears your arms off :nono:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Zola said:


> Selfies are for narcissistic c*nts


I hear you don't even train legs.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


>


hahaha, it is him, eh!!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

man flu and the batman onesie


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> man flu and the batman onesie
> 
> View attachment 140795


And there was me thinking you were handsome :lol:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> Not sure if ur M or. F but narcissism goes hand in hand with bodybuilding , don't tell me you have no pride in your body ,
> 
> Or that you work dog hard at the gym and like to show it off now and again ....we live in a digital world ....and part of that is selfies( lol)


I wasnt referring to bodybuilding progress pics for example not at all...more so cringeworthy photos of people pouting etc, posting selfies in in appropriate places like funerals (its a trend now in places incredibly). Those types of images are a pathetic and demonstrate how society is becoming more and more self centred and moronic.

The whole concept of a selfie is embarrassing.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

2004mark said:


> And there was me thinking you were handsome :lol:


well I challenge anyone with man flu to try and look handsome.... thanks anyway though


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Zola said:


> I wasnt referring to bodybuilding progress pics for example not at all...more so cringeworthy photos of people pouting etc, posting selfies in in appropriate places like funerals (its a trend now in places incredibly). Those types of images are a pathetic and demonstrate how society is becoming more and more self centred and moronic.
> 
> The whole concept of a selfie is embarrassing.


Wow you sound like a right barrel of laughs


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks mate


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

badly_dubbed said:


> Selfies are ****...im crap at them lol


Mark walhberg hahaha

Here's my selfie. Right now, pre shower, in Brazil, laying about doing nothing whatsoever!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm forever taking snaps for females now lol..gotta send them to get them sent back!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Paz1982 said:


> man flu and the batman onesie
> 
> View attachment 140795


burn it now


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm forever taking snaps for females now lol..gotta send them to get them sent back!


I think I might have a bit of a man crush :wub:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm forever taking snaps for females now lol..gotta send them to get them sent back!


Oh Jesus, you've got a real handsome face like.

I have a few stock pictures of my boobs. Have to send some boobs in exchange for penis pictures.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

tamara said:


> Oh Jesus, you've got a real handsome face like.
> 
> I have a few stock pictures of my boobs. Have to send some boobs in exchange for penis pictures.


i've never sent a pic of me knob to anyone in my life haha....a woman scorned can do regretful things haha


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Get in there Mark from Northumbria!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> i've never sent a pic of me knob to anyone in my life haha....a woman scorned can do regretful things haha


I can't even count the amount of penis pictures I've received. I'd never do anything with them other than use them for my own personal observation. The monsters I may show to my best friend but that's it.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> i've never sent a pic of me knob to anyone in my life haha....a woman scorned can do regretful things haha


sometimes mate, you've just gotta take one for the MA team :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

tamara said:


> I can't even count the amount of penis pictures I've received. I'd never do anything with them other than use them for my own personal observation. The monsters I may show to my best friend but that's it.


the big veiny bastards ha,

well i have another proposition since my dishwasher moved out I am now stuck with washing up piles, ironing piles etc

HELP


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Paz1982 said:


> sometimes mate, you've just gotta take one for the MA team :lol:


ive never been allowed in the MA mate I requested access a few times haha

edit: i have 155 birds speaking to me on this 'tinder' app i cant keep up, they are all sending me pictures without even asking lol


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

tamara said:


> Oh Jesus, you've got a real handsome face like.
> 
> I have a few stock pictures of my boobs. Have to send some boobs in exchange for penis pictures.


There needs to be more ladies like you on sites like pof, badoo ect. You'll make things so much easier for us.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

just-that-ek said:


> There needs to be more ladies like you on sites like pof, badoo ect. You'll make things so much easier for us.


mate, theres hundreds of birds like her lol no nonsense straight to the point


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Apparently though, it helps to be good looking on pof.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Being silly in summer hence the over the top tan.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> mate, theres hundreds of birds like her lol no nonsense straight to the point


I'm hurt, I'm one of a kind. I have at least 6 personalities which are tailored to each individual I converse with, it's a craft.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> i've never sent a pic of me knob to anyone in my life haha....a woman scorned can do regretful things haha


You're amongst friends bud...........it's an inch long isn't it?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Uriel said:


> You're amongst friends bud...........it's an inch long isn't it?


sky remote mate funny enough lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> sky remote mate funny enough lol


Ah.......one of my 50% customers lol


----------



## Hardy (Nov 11, 2010)

Gotta love selfies.. My last one non gym one.. Onway back from a heavy weekend in Newcastle on the Sunday morning..


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Selfies in general should be more like this.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm forever taking snaps for females now lol..gotta send them to get them sent back!


lovely bone structure!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

tamara said:


> I'm hurt, I'm one of a kind. I have at least 6 personalities which are tailored to each individual I converse with, it's a craft.


Only 6 tam? That's about 20 less then most women!! Good going.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Only 6 tam? That's about 20 less then most women!! Good going.


True gemini, never know which side you're gonna get!

In other news, look what my best friend bought me.... A bloody yard of wispa!!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

tamara said:


> I have a few stock pictures of my boobs. Have to send some boobs in exchange for penis pictures.


Never understood this, men show cock and women reply with boobs.........

So what does a man have to do for flange pics?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

tamara said:


> True gemini, never know which side you're gonna get!
> 
> In other news, look what my best friend bought me? A bloody yard of wispa!!


Ooh I could eat that right now :drool:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Never understood this, men show cock and women reply with boobs.........
> 
> So what does a man have to do for flange pics?


It's a certain type of woman that sends fanny pics straight up to a guy. I'd only ever send those sort of pictures to a boyfriend. It's cos a willy is just there dangling, it's outside of the body. A fanny is personal.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

geeby112 said:


> Being silly in summer hence the over the top tan.


I feel cheated.... I thought u were black!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> I feel cheated.... I thought u were black!


Just my mum side


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Never understood this, men show cock and women reply with boobs.........
> 
> So what does a man have to do for flange pics?


Marry her


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't usually do selfies showing my face as I always end up looking like I've got something wrong with me, lol, but comp day selfies, standard.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

ryda said:


>


do you kill and dismember people on the other side of that tarpaulin


----------



## ClayMaker (Nov 17, 2013)

Concentration while taking a selfie is essential


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

jake87 said:


> do you kill and dismember people on the other side of that tarpaulin


Been asked that on Facebook haha but nah that's where people have showers


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Keeks said:


> I don't usually do selfies showing my face as I always end up looking like I've got something wrong with me, lol, but comp day selfies, standard.
> 
> View attachment 140840


amazing!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ClayMaker said:


> Concentration while taking a selfie is essential


ooo handsome!!!


----------



## ClayMaker (Nov 17, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> ooo handsome!!!


Why thank you. Not every day i get a compliment from a blonde bombshell


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ClayMaker said:


> Why thank you. Not every day i get a compliment from a blonde bombshell


lmao flattery gets you no where...quick gimme a gentle insult


----------



## ClayMaker (Nov 17, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao flattery gets you no where...quick gimme a gentle insult


Haha! I don't do gentle, its all or nothing and i can't subject you to a full on insult......yet!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Random selfie in the pub for a mate of mine (she likes that top :whistling: )


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> amazing!!


Aww thanks.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

- with baby sister

- last year

- sober

- doing house moving party or something


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Ooh I could eat that right now :drool:


i have one of these from xmas last year Jojo, it's all yours. Not a choccy man. Give me a big f**k off bag of crisps anyday.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Goosh said:


> Random selfie in the pub for a mate of mine (she likes that top :whistling: )
> 
> View attachment 140908


Put the toilet seat down!!!! Grrrrr but nice top


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Put the toilet seat down!!!! Grrrrr but nice top


haha! I wasn't using a cubicle so I cannot be blamed.

But thank you


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ryda said:


>


No one liked ur pic...so I 'like' coz I don't 'like' ppl left out


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

shauny13 said:


> i have one of these from xmas last year Jojo, it's all yours. Not a choccy man. Give me a big f**k off bag of crisps anyday.


You've had one in your house for nearly a whole year and you haven't eaten it?? Where do you live? I'll be there ASAP :lol:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> No one liked ur pic...so I 'like' coz I don't 'like' ppl left out


Haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

In memory of Jon Kent and Bruce



:lol:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> In memory of Jon Kent and Bruce
> 
> View attachment 140957
> 
> ...


I was hoping that was you. Have you put one up or are you forever going to be faceless to your UK-M family?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> I was hoping that was you. Have you put one up or are you forever going to be faceless to your UK-M family?


That's me fella, second time ever in my history of ukm have I posted a face pic. I'm the one on the left 

My beard isn't a patch on Jon's lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> That's me fella, second time ever in my history of ukm have I posted a face pic. I'm the one on the left
> 
> My beard isn't a patch on Jon's lol


Lmao, awesome. I thought you were saying it was Jon Kent and his dog. Didn't look like him, but I assumed I just didn't know what Jon looked like well enough.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Lmao, awesome. I thought you were saying it was Jon Kent and his dog. Didn't look like him, but I assumed I just didn't know what Jon looked like well enough.


His dog is totally different as well lol! Nutter!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> His dog is totally different as well lol! Nutter!!


Ok, people hate me for this but I don't like dogs and cannot tell a big one from a small one.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Ok, people hate me for this but I don't like dogs and cannot tell a big one from a small one.


Ur a terrible terrible person


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Ur a terrible terrible person


I agree.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Ok, people hate me for this but I don't like dogs and cannot tell a big one from a small one.


Hope this helps


----------

